# Fob (fletching only better)



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I've heard a little about it.

www.starrflight.com

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=576733&highlight=starrflight


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

they work really well.....there are threads all over AT on fobs


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

just did a search...wow...should have done my research...lol


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I highly recomend them. They have worked very well for me and IMO you cannot go wrong with them.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*Work for me*

Love my FOBs!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am never going back to anything other then the fob! I love the fob and it flys my arrows straight everytime!


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am interseted in the fobs but I dont want to buy a set just to find out I dont like them


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

donn92 said:


> I am interseted in the fobs but I dont want to buy a set just to find out I dont like them


Check out www.southshorearcherysupply.com place "Fobs" in the quick search. He sells Full tubes, half tubes, and 3 piece testers. make sure you choose either Standard or Axis for the shafts your using.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah I have heard of them LOL 

and this guy









and this lady









and this guy also


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Double S said:


> Check out www.southshorearcherysupply.com place "Fobs" in the quick search. He sells Full tubes, half tubes, and 3 piece testers. make sure you choose either Standard or Axis for the shafts your using.


Contact Paul Morris here on AT. He is the man at FOB-world!!! lol He might be able to hook you up with a test FOB.


----------

